# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Первое моё стихотворение... Оцените...

## -LenchiK-

Недавно прилетела ко мне муза... я села и написала... первый раз в жизни... Получилось не самым лучшим образом, но как смоглось уж...  :Oj:   Вот...

Любовь моя бессмертна,
А розы твои завяли...
И теперь нам почти незаметны
Все оттенки нашей печали.

Ты ушёл и не хлопнул дверью,
А я знаю: ты любишь меня.
Я недавно узнала поверье:
Если любишь, то это судьба.

А с судьбою поспорит не всякий,
Ведь она всё равно права...
Смотрю я в окно: на улице слякоть.
В этом тоже виновна она.

Мы вместе не будем, я знаю...
Но ты будь уверен, что в каждый из дней
Я лишь о тебе одном вспоминаю,
Но от этого мне всё больней и больней...

Говоришь мне, что любишь и ценишь.
Я уверена: всё это правда.
Но, увы, ничего не изменишь...
И нет смысла вернуть всё обратно!

----------


## Лев

*Лена1992*,
 QUOTE=Лена1992]
Любовь моя бессмертна,
А розы твои завяли...
И  нам почти незаметны
Оттенки нашей печали.

Ушёл и не хлопнул дверью,
Но  знаю: ты любишь меня.
Недавно узнала поверье:
Любовь твоя - это судьба.

С судьбою поспорит не всякий,
Она всё равно права...
В окно я смотрю - там слякоть.
И в этом  виновна она.

Мы вместе не будем, я знаю...
Но знай, что в каждый из дней,
Я лишь о тебе  вспоминаю,
От этого мне всё больней...

Говорил, что любишь и ценишь.
Я уверена - это не ложь.
Но, увы, ничего не изменишь...
И  обратно уже не вернёшь.
__________________[/QUOTE]
Извини, за правку. Сюжет хороший, но сравни сколько лишнего пришлось отсечь, чтобы наглядно показать, что в строке должен присутствовать ритм, объединяющий в одно целое. У тебя каждая сама по себе. И то не всё получилось по ритмике строф...

----------


## PAN

> Недавно прилетела ко мне муза...


Покорми её вкусным и пригласи залетать почаще...



> И то не всё получилось


Будем ждать новых стихов - и надеяться...

----------

